# Buying the right car for you or compromising



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

If you set your mind on buying a car with a particular spec (be it Xenons, reversing sensors, dual zone climate, etc) are you prepared to compromise on one of them if it means you buy the right car at the right price or, does it mean that you are compromising mean you are not buying the right car for you?

Thoughts?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

My non compromises are: Sunroof, the engine I want, the colour and interior I want. Everything else is secondary.

People get too hung up on pointless tech these days. Buy a car for what it does and how it goes, not for whether it has the latest gimmick designed to make you want a new model every year.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I went for an M-sport diesel instead of petrol so i could buy/justify the car i wanted, don’t regret it at all, love the White Wolf, if money was no object then yes an M3.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> My non compromises are: Sunroof, the engine I want, the colour and interior I want. Everything else is secondary.
> 
> People get too hung up on pointless tech these days. Buy a car for what it does and how it goes, not for whether it has the latest gimmick designed to make you want a new model every year.


I'm with you on this :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I suppose there are certain things I want that I've never had - I'd like a car with factory xenons, factory PDC, somewhere to plug in my iPod and dual zone climate (a must after the last car I had with it - my wife definitely liked it!). I'm finding cars are either well specced but the mileage makes them less desirable to me or they are well priced, have reasonable mileage but are just poverty spec. If I get what I want I am less likely to want to go after a new car in 5 minutes time - I'm just trying to decide whether I would buy the car without one of the few options I actually do want. I can't think of another car I would like to buy in preference to the make and model I have decided on.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I often thought about this when buying second hand, and at the end of the day its the money that dictates for me so to an extent there has to be a compromise.

With my C30 D5 I wanted the engine, Bluetooth, White interior, single colour paint, optional 18s and the Xenons.

What I got was a D5 with Blueooth, white interior, optional 18s and Xenons. Only things was the two tone (Which looked a lot better in the flesh than any pictures I saw) and it doesn't have the upgrade audio, but it was a good low mileage car cheap so I am more than happy with it :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

When I set out for a new car I wanted a 407 estate.Diesel obviously.I ended up with an X-line saloon.
Its well specced,44k on it and was for decent money.
To be fair I dont have a must have list,I either fancy the car or not.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Judge each one on its own merits, when buying my latest one Bose, bi-xenons and titanium grey were the main preferences, I would have bought a different colour (apart from black) if the car was right and the money was right though.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I look around for ages until i decide on model then the only things i don't compromise on are air con, mileage and 5 doors. Last time i changed i wanted cruise control and bluetooth handsfree. I compromised on the handsfree, i wouldn't get too hung up on cruise control next time as i think 90% of the time it's a waste of time in this country.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> I look around for ages until i decide on model then the only things i don't compromise on are air con, mileage and 5 doors. Last time i changed i wanted cruise control and bluetooth handsfree. I compromised on the handsfree, i wouldn't get too hung up on cruise control next time as i think 90% of the time it's a waste of time in this country.


Really I use my cc all the time


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is a really interesting thread.

I'm a big fella 6'5" and 20st+ so room is obviously an important factor. However, I did struggle with an MR2 for 8 months as I loved the car so much!

I've never really been bothered about the colour of a car (e.g. I once owned an orange Fiesta and now plod along in a silver (what else) Merc).

I like a nice interior however and I'm a sucker for gizmos. Air con / climate control is an absolute must - especially as I live in that veritable desert that is South Wales.

I tend not to look at cars that don't have leather seats and although it's not much of a consideration with more recent cars, power steering and central locking are important.

I also prefer automatics when looking at bigger cars. I've owned close to 40 cars now and the four automatic jalopies I've had (Grand Cherokee Jeep, Mitsubishi GTO, MB C200 Coupe and my current car, MB E270) have been great. 

Can't beat a manual box for sports cars however (despite my comments about the GTO above). One of the best cars that I've owned was a 350z and I would have hated an auto box on that!

I much prefer alloys and having owned several 4WD vehicles, I hanker after the stability (and gloriously low mpg!) they provide.

I suppose, like many people, the price of a car is important and, looking back at my car purchases, compromises have been made in line with my pocket.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have four things that my car MUST have.

1) A comforable seat.
2) Enough grunt to overtake a tractor and trailor safely.
3) Cruise control.
4) a way of getting my iPod through the stereo.

My car has Air-con and I only use it when the missus has done her hair and we are going out on a hot day. All the rest of the time, i'd rather have the window open.

The colour is on the outside, i can't see it from inside. So as long as it is not hideous, i'm not too fussy although I am really fed up with the monochromatic cars we have now.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The one thing that's an absolute must.....


Enough money to pay for it and run it...


Everything else is a nice bonus...


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Right engine, right interior trim, a colour I like (not usually fussy on an exact colour!), cruise control, upgraded audio. As it happens, I should have held out for the Xenons and even more upgraded audio, but I've got a plan to rectify that anyway.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

if it can be retro-fit i'm not too fussed. colour has never bothered me although i won't get another black car, real pain to keep looking nice.

if its a more expensive car, say 25k+ (its all relative!) then i would hold out for more. some things i have held out for, like heated seats and climate control, but once i have them i find i never use them so they get crossed off the list for the next time.

in answer to your question, a good deal is a good deal, its always a cost issue, so think hard if you reeeeally will miss something. xenons for example.....yes, great to have but the car has lights that work fine in the real world. cruise control - i never use motrways so pointless.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

My latest car is a mk5 Golf 170 GT diesel. Wanted the derv with more poke over the 140, had to be 5 door, colour dark (got shadow blue) manual, arm rest, cruise and low miles. In the end it also had full leather, winter pack and highline computer. Would have liked climate control, xenons and i pod but I would have waited forever and paid significantly more. The i pod dock will be retro fitted around Christmas.
If your list is too long you either a) wait forever or b) pay over the odds.


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Bought an A3 in red. colour i wanted full leather s-line 2.0 tdi (170bhp) so plenty get up n go and plenty toys duel zone heated seats etc only comprimise was i wanted an A4 . but needed boot for the dog


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

When I buy a car the only thing I look at is type of car and its engine. I am not one for gadgets, I like a good ride and performance. I drive a dirty diesel for my work car, so my own car is only ever for fun.

Saying that, I have recently purchased a e39 535 m sport which has loads of gadgets and bits and bobs - its only real letdown is the fuel consumption for its power. I tend to get through cars quickly and I can at least now tick the box of owning a v8 petrol in my life. 

Think this car will make me more fussy as I am not really sure what I could go to for the silly low money I paid for it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Right now I'd be happy for an engine and 4 wheels.. people buying brand new cars still amaze me.


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Every time I replace a vehicle my list of essentials gets more specific (not necessarily more fancy mind you)

When I bought my Stilo (current car) all I wanted something good looking, reasonably nippy and with a nice dark interior.

For my next car I have a very specific list for colour, engine size, economy, performance etc etc.

IMO, at the end of the day you could be keeping a car potentially for years, if you don't like black cars, for example, since they get dirty so quickly and black is the cheapest option I don't see the point in compromising. Every time you look at it, it will be staring you in the face and the car will eventually get sold prematurely 

Just my 2c!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Really I use my cc all the time


I just find the roads too busy most of the time for it to be beneficial. I used it a lot when in America which is why i wanted it on my next car here. I like it here mostly on a night or early morning when the motorways are empty. Saying that it is good in roadworks with average speed cameras.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Only thing I really want is 5 doors and big boot. The rest I can compromise on. My new car has a few good gadgets but would buy a car without them.
It was nice to have electric wing mirrors in my old car, meant I could tuck them in on a night.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Wouldnt consider a car withoutl leather interrior, heated seats is almost as important.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Franzpan said:


> Wouldnt consider a car withoutl leather interrior, heated seats is almost as important.


So it an Alcantara interior 911 GT3 RS came up for a song, you'd ignore it?

See my slight issue is with things people think essential but aren't.

BMW, Audi and Merc owners are particularly bad. Ask a BM owner what he has and many will say something like 3 series M Sport with HDD i-drive, bluetooth, etc, etc. Errrm -what about the important bit - the engine? Oh it's a 320d but it's "fully loaded innit"

Well feck that - I'd much rather have an SE 335d with not a single option than some four pot clatterer with less than hot hatch power.

Same with Audis - oh it's got the "overpriced Halfords special" S-Line kit and a NASA computer installed. And the engine and drivetrain? FWD and a 140bhp engine that propels the car less effectively than a food blender motor.

I consider our car to be pretty laden with spec - yes it hasn't got a zillion extras (dakota leather, sunroof, a couple of "packs" built in rolling rear blinds, etc) but it's pretty freaking tech loaded without any options at all. Auto wipers, lights, cruise, pre-braking, dual climate, etc, etc, etc. But that doesn't matter - the ENGINE matters and the chassis. That is all.

We have become brainwashed by car makers flogging us the latest daft extras - they make huge margins, we make naff all on them when selling on. They laugh at us. A lot. And the next person that says "you need such and such an option to be able to sell it" gets lamped with a big Maglite.

Utterly random rant over.

Oh and BTW - our Landy is probably "fully loaded" Woopee freaking too. That means it gets a windscreen, a roof and wheels.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Air con on an everyday car, but yeah dual zone much better. PDC too is very useful along with all the things we take for granted: central locking, power steering, electric windows.

My Pug has none of the above, but it rocks!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Right engine, right interior trim, a colour I like (not usually fussy on an exact colour!), cruise control, upgraded audio. As it happens, I should have held out for the Xenons and even more upgraded audio, but I've got a plan to rectify that anyway.


Get in touch once mines out of warrenty, I'm planning to ditch the xenons for standard lights.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Get in touch once mines out of warrenty, I'm planning to ditch the xenons for standard lights.


Interesting. I never liked the xenons on my R32 but 99% of people hanker after them. Any particular reason you aren't keen? The BM has normal lights but TBH, it doesn't worry me. And its one less thing to annoy other drivers!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Get in touch once mines out of warrenty, I'm planning to ditch the xenons for standard lights.


C30 lights don't fit an S60, or I'd have stolen hers already!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Why would you swap out xenons for halogens? I love my bi-xenons they make a world of difference at night and in the wet.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Auto lights , cruise and alloys for me the rest i can deal with. Front and rear parking for my wife :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

All this modern tech really doesn't bother me, I'm happy with power steering and electric windows, anything else is a plus but not that fussed. The engine is the heart of it for me, as long as that's right then it's all good.

I wanted a 600ti but there were no good ones so compramised and got a 618, had full leather and alloys, everything worked, it was in good condition and drove really well but it was always a compramise and after about 6 months it was sold and a 600ti was bought. I'm a happy bunny now and not even contemplated looking at other stuff after 6 months of ownership which is a rare thing for me.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think its all about what you get used to. I've never had heated seats before but wouldn't want to be without it in my next car. I had cruise in my last car and really missed it in this car (it wasn't an option on the focus st). I used cruise on every journey mainly in 30 and 40 zones to stop me drifting over the limit, I really got into the habit of clicking it on as I entered a new speed limit area. As for other tech, I think the more gadgets then the more there is to go wrong and the more it is likely cost.

My next car will have aircon, climate would not be a deal breaker.
Alloys
Decent stereo with full ipod connectivity
Sports leather seats heated
At least 250bhp.

My next car will not have that daft start stop technology! I'm all for saving the plannet but it would just irritate me.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Xenons are crucial for fast driving at night for me 
Cruise control is important 
And heated seats are a must for me as I get backache and bit helps me 

Quite like steering wheel controls but could live without it if necessary 

And of course not silver as too common for me


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Why would you swap out xenons for halogens? I love my bi-xenons they make a world of difference at night and in the wet.


My old focus with +100% bulbs was better on dipped beam than the C30 Xenons are as they are far too low on the auto levellers and I have no way of adjusting them, add that to the expense of replacing a xenon bulb if it blows, I'd rarther have a set of upgraade standard bulbs back into it.

I thought you meant the C30 Mike.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> My old focus with +100% bulbs was better on dipped beam than the C30 Xenons are as they are far too low on the auto levellers and I have no way of adjusting them, add that to the expense of replacing a xenon bulb if it blows, I'd rarther have a set of upgraade standard bulbs back into it.
> 
> I thought you meant the C30 Mike.


Get the level checked at an MOT station, ours are a touch low too but they should be able to improve that.

Volvos with Halogens should be avoided at all costs. Dunno if the C30 platform is affected but P2 platform cars eat bulbs. Had to change headlight bulbs twice and parking lights (rear) I've had 3 different ones go.

You're much safer with Xenons, trust me!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Get the level checked at an MOT station, ours are a touch low too but they should be able to improve that.
> 
> Volvos with Halogens should be avoided at all costs. Dunno if the C30 platform is affected but P2 platform cars eat bulbs. Had to change headlight bulbs twice and parking lights (rear) I've had 3 different ones go.
> 
> You're much safer with Xenons, trust me!


You can still buy 3/4 standard bulbs for the price of one Xenon!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes but xenons last 3/4 times longer.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

If I could add any 'extras' to my 1996 Land Rover Defender then I would love the following;

doors that close properly
stereo
windscrean wipers that work properly
6th gear
ability to go beyond 80mph.

..actually NO, on second thoughts Ill keep my Defender exactly as it is please:thumb:


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

only things that decide it for me are colour, interior, engine and service history any extras can be retro fitted like lights parking sensors sat nav. i think if you set yourself too many must haves you could be chasing a unicorn for a very long time and miss out and some very good cars in the proccess


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. I had a small list of things I wanted on my most recent car that I had on my previous but in the end compromised on most of them to land a very low mileage car in cracking condition.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Condition comes first, but thats a given, so apart from that, engine and car colour as the most important to me.

Xenons, alloys and the best factory sound system (BOSE etc) are things I really want but if I found a minter I could pass and retro fit later.

Things like cruise, auto wipers/lights, floodlights or any other little things are just a bonus, I would happily buy a car and not feel like I've compromised.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been thinking about this and surely everyone compromises on every car they buy to some extent.

For example. Big wheels versus ride quality.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> You can still buy 3/4 standard bulbs for the price of one Xenon!


There aren't many P2s that have needed Xenon lamps replacing. If I get one that lasts a year I've done better than my current halogen lamp consumption...


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> I've been thinking about this and surely everyone compromises on every car they buy to some extent.
> 
> For example. Big wheels versus ride quality.


I'm not a drug dealer, so 'Pimpin' rimz' don't interest me...


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Big wheel mania seriously annoys me. 

Big wheels - more fragile, harsher ride, much more expensive rubber (and less choice) and MUCH heavier overall.

Again I spent a long time looking for a 335d on 17s, not the usual 18s or even 19s.

In "defense" of halogens, I had a light go a few months ago - £12 to replace including labour!! The BM is proving to be extremely cheap to run which is a bit of a surprise.

I'd struggle without cruise in a mile munching car too. Last car didn't have it, the one before did and I really missed it.

I'd also now struggle without heated seats and windscreen in the Landy - makes it a REALLY good Winter car.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> Big wheel mania seriously annoys me.
> 
> Big wheels - more fragile, harsher ride, much more expensive rubber (and less choice) and MUCH heavier overall.
> 
> ...


I can get upgrade (+100% XenonMax's) for £15 a pair, 1 HID for the C30 is £45, I'd rarther get them changed as even over 4 years, I won't spend more than the cost of one of those HID Lamps.

As for big wheels, I hunted out a C30 with the 18s as they just fill the arches out far better than the 17 inch versions that can look a little lost.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> I can get upgrade (+100% XenonMax's) for £15 a pair, 1 HID for the C30 is £45, I'd rarther get them changed as even over 4 years, I won't spend more than the cost of one of those HID Lamps.
> 
> As for big wheels, I hunted out a C30 with the 18s as they just fill the arches out far better than the 17 inch versions that can look a little lost.


Well, up to you but to say that Xenons are more expensive to maintain is largely false. Ballasts are the worst bit, but they don't go very often at all. The bulbs themselves rarely go, I've had tons of cars with them now, and the TT didn't have either replaced in 8 years. S4 was running the originals still, at 14 years old...

IMO if you have one go, it's unlucky more than wear and tear!

Agree that the C30 needs it's arches filling, but if you're talking a big car like the 3-series or my S60 then you'll get to 20-inch wheels before the arches look 'filled' and at that point they look stupid. Saw an Insignia rolling around Telford earlier, had the 20s and a nice basemodel cloth interior - clearly a company car and spent all his upgrade allowance on the wheels so that he looks 'pimp' and to hell with the shoddy interior he stares at all day... I'd rather sit in my armchair with 'little' 17s, myself!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> Well, up to you but to say that Xenons are more expensive to maintain is largely false. Ballasts are the worst bit, but they don't go very often at all. The bulbs themselves rarely go, I've had tons of cars with them now, and the TT didn't have either replaced in 8 years. S4 was running the originals still, at 14 years old...
> 
> IMO if you have one go, it's unlucky more than wear and tear!
> 
> Agree that the C30 needs it's arches filling, but if you're talking a big car like the 3-series or my S60 then you'll get to 20-inch wheels before the arches look 'filled' and at that point they look stupid. Saw an Insignia rolling around Telford earlier, had the 20s and a nice basemodel cloth interior - clearly a company car and spent all his upgrade allowance on the wheels so that he looks 'pimp' and to hell with the shoddy interior he stares at all day... * I'd rather sit in my armchair with 'little' 17s, myself!*


+1 :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> See my slight issue is with things people think essential but aren't.


Everybody's different though eh - I personally can't see the problem with folk spending their cash on an entire options list. I'd never buy the car new anyway but the more kit I can get on a second hand car, perhaps the more desirable it will be if I decide I want to sell it.

Just opinion.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

To cut the long story short (blimey, this is a lot of posts tonight, can tell I've not been on for nigh on 10 days!!), I eventually settled on a car and didn't have to compromise at all. Hurrah!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

well done, but what is it ?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

This 'un 'ere


----------

